# fuel enrichment for cis-l??



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

as anyone made a fuel enrichment module for cis-L?? i was wondering if it could be done with a car that wasnt a GLI??


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

For most applications any form of extra fuel enrichment is only a waste and can lead to producing less power than without it. A "module" as you state it suggests to me something electrical like the ones sold for CIS-e systems. CIS-L is not really electronically fine tuned like those systems are and already does have an enrichment function with the full throttle switch. When activated the frequency valve is held at a fixed opening cycle which allows for some enrichment. There is also the control pressure regulator which can be tinkered with or replaced with an enrichment type. Some have gone a set further by using a wide band O2 sensor set-up like the LC-1 to adjust their mixture to their needs, cost a bit more at first but can be used on other vehicles later.


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

mine is a GL model that didnt come with the WOT switch. im trying to do it cheap instead of buying a LC-1. someone on here a while ago was making one for there rocco. all am looking for is a cheap way to make a WOT system work on a car that didnt come with one stock


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Do this then should be able to get all the parts from a local yard and do the work yourself , you will need to get a throttle body with a full throttle switch, ICM, electronic distributor all from early scirocco or jetta


http://www.rabbitgtipage.com/Modific/knock.html


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

that explans how to do it on a MK1. i have a mk2. this is the post i did a while ago on the same subject. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4345130-wot-switch&highlight=cis-l+WOT+switch


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

bubba_vw said:


> mine is a GL model that didnt come with the WOT switch. im trying to do it cheap instead of buying a LC-1. someone on here a while ago was making one for there rocco. all am looking for is a cheap way to make a WOT system work on a car that didnt come with one stock


dumping more fuel will not lead to more power if the ignition can not adapt the timing, ditch your vac advance distributor and add a WOT and knockbox.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Svedka said:


> dumping more fuel will not lead to more power if the ignition can not adapt the timing, ditch your vac advance distributor and add a WOT and knockbox.


That is correct that dumping more fuel will not lead to making more power, but it has nothing really to do with the ignition system. Switching to a knock sensor ignition would do nothing to build any power either, just give some insurance against knock and allow the engine to be tuned with different octane level gasolines. It also allows people to "set it and forget it" when it comes to ignition systems rather then tune it yourself. Many people before and many now make very nice power figures using vacuum/mechanical advance distributors. It is just a matter of knowing how to tune them and the engine with one.

As for the WOT switch, get a throttle body which has one or see if yours has a threaded hole to mount one. I do not know without looking it up if the O2 mixture control is the same part number for systems with and without the full throttle switch. If not then you will need the get that control box also and do some simple wiring. I'm sure it will make at least a small difference having that feature, but just how much, can't say.


----------

